# New information the CDC was holding back



## Tom 86 (Nov 13, 2021)

https://beckernews.com/the-cdc-fina...7ObJinlXjwcFcJbe6cdZ4WoZabgNbaLAsapjf5HGicPrE


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

That's a lot of people with immunity!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> https://beckernews.com/the-cdc-fina...7ObJinlXjwcFcJbe6cdZ4WoZabgNbaLAsapjf5HGicPrE


Stop posting garbage here from these junk conspiracy sites Tom.  It's deceptive and dangerous during this serious worldwide pandemic.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/



> Questionable Reasoning: *Poor Sourcing, Conspiracy Theories, Propaganda, Failed Fact Checks*
> Bias Rating:* FAR RIGHT*
> Factual Reporting: *LOW*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> ...


https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/becker-news/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> That's a lot of people with immunity!


----------



## Devi (Nov 13, 2021)

Natural immunity ... that's non-jab immunity.


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stop posting garbage here from these junk conspiracy sites Tom.  It's deceptive and dangerous during this serious worldwide pandemic.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/
> 
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/becker-news/


 You might as well bang your head against a brick wall SeaBreeze. These anti vaxxers are beyond anything I have seen before! Totally irresponsible and utterly ridiculous!!
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> You might as well bang your head against a brick wall SeaBreeze. These anti vaxxers are beyond anything I have seen before! Totally irresponsible and utterly ridiculous!!
> .


I don't care about convincing them of any reality, I realize who I am speaking with.  But, I think it's very important to make sure other readers and members see the truth, both sides of the story, and are aware of these false narratives from questionable sources.  Some may still be on the fence about getting vaccinated, and those folks deserve to have a voice of reason in this swamp of conspiracy trash spewed here and in other places on the web.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

Even without such sources, common sense would indicated gross exaggeration of the numbers.
And personally never seeing what's being reported.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> Natural immunity ... that's non-jab immunity.


No kidding!   Too bad it's weak and fades more quickly. The smart thing to do is get vaccinated so we can get control of this deadly virus and slow the deaths from it. Get vaccinated so you don't take up precious space and resources in our hospitals, they are overflowing and our dedicated medical workers are worn down and over-whelmed due to all the infections from those who are afraid of the vaccine. The is the Pandemic of the Unvaccinated, get the shot already! All excuses not to are weak and false.



> If you've had COVID-19 before, does your natural immunity work better than a vaccine?
> 
> The data is clear: Natural immunity is not better. The COVID-19 vaccines create more effective and longer-lasting immunity than natural immunity from infection.
> 
> ...



https://www.nebraskamed.com/COVID/covid-19-studies-natural-immunity-versus-vaccination


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't care about convincing them of any reality, I realize who I am speaking with.  But, I think it's very important to make sure other readers and members see the truth, both sides of the story, and are aware of these false narratives from questionable sources.  Some may still be on the fence about getting vaccinated, and those folks deserve to have a voice of reason in this swamp of conspiracy trash spewed here and in other places on the web.


"I think it's very important to make sure other readers and members see the truth, *both sides of the story"*

So very true. Each person should decide for themselves which sites to read and believe or not believe, what information to believe or not believe. 

Not take anyone's word for it just because this or that person believes in or disbelieves the information.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "I think it's very important to make sure other readers and members see the truth, *both sides of the story"*
> 
> So very true. Each person should decide for themselves which sites to read and believe or not believe, what information to believe or not believe.
> 
> Not take anyone's word for it just because this or that person believes in or disbelieves the information.


That's right, and a conspiracy site described in Post #3 and linked to by the OP,  is *NOT* one to take seriously.


----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't care about convincing them of any reality, I realize who I am speaking with.  But, I think it's very important to make sure other readers and members see the truth, both sides of the story, and are aware of these false narratives from questionable sources.  Some may still be on the fence about getting vaccinated, and those folks deserve to have a voice of reason in this swamp of conspiracy trash spewed here and in other places on the web.


You are right! That's why I hang in there!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2021)

At risk of being viewed as political, here's another view of the CDC and its role in the pandemic

how the CDC was undermined re pandemic


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stop posting garbage here from these junk conspiracy sites Tom.  It's deceptive and dangerous during this serious worldwide pandemic.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/
> 
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/becker-news/


Ever notice that there is never any FAR LEFT bias ratings with these so called (cough cough) fact checkers?
And that every right leaning source is just conspiracy nuts.  SMH Just asking for a friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Ever notice that there is never any FAR LEFT bias ratings with these so called (cough cough) fact checkers?
> And that every right leaning source is just conspiracy nuts.  SMH Just asking for a friend.


If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's a duck.  The sources which are known for lies, disinformation and conspiracy will be outed for their false content by fact checkers, that's what they do.  Only people who complain about that, condone the false information because it fits their narrative.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2021)

This high rate of natural immunity is good news! 

I have always believed that natural immunity is better than the vaccines, but it seems that may not be true.  This recent study of more people than the often cited Israeli study suggests the vaccines may be better, I think the jury is still out.  https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/pdfs/mm7044e1-H.pdf

To me the more important questions are does vaccination reduce Covid risk, and do the vaccines cause other problems?  This recent study of millions of Americans shows that the vaccines do reduce risk without negative impact.  https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/pdfs/mm7037e1-H.pdf 

I believe there have been lots of problems with our government's response to all this.  I prefer to stick with what the best science is telling us, and try to ignore the politics...  Most media reports are just distracting noise.


----------



## Shero (Nov 14, 2021)

.
Time for a wake-up call: The patient gave permission for this video to shown.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 14, 2021)

If you start with Mr. Becker's assumption that being infected gives natural immunity, then the CDC report which does not mention natural immunity would justify that assumption.

Does natural immunity occur? Certainly to an extent, but just as the vaccine does not guarantee "0" breakthroughs, neither can the natural immunity argument. Case study from Ky. Reinfections among those not vaccinated is higher than those vaccinated. It essentially boils down to duration of "immunity" for each cohort.

The United Kingdom has a more detailed collection of unvaccinated and vaccinated, but does not break out the natural immunity in their numbers. They acknowledge breakthrough hospitalizations and deaths of vaccinated and similar data for unvaccinated (pg-15). The death rates for unvaccinated is 3~4+ times the rate of vaccinated.

With nearly half of the global population not having the opportunity to choose whether or not to get the vaccine, in my opinion, it will likely be 2023 before the transition from pandemic to endemic can really begin.


----------

